# Festplatte von alten in neuen PC einbauen, auf was muss ich achten´?



## foxx21 (23. November 2001)

jo hab das noch nie gemacht und wollte wissen auf was ich achten muss wenn ich eine 20 gb harddisk in einen neuen rechner einbaue, welches kabel wohin, (naja ergibt sich meistens von alleine), bitte um schnelle antwort, danke

-greez


----------



## Dunsti (23. November 2001)

hmm ... da gibts eigentlich nicht viel zu beachten:

- Rechner ausschalten
- Stromkabel an die Festplatte
- Datenkabel an die Festplatte (rot in Richtung Stromkabel)
- Datenkabel am Motherboard (rot in Richtung 1 - da ist normalerweise ne 1 auf der Platine, wenn nicht, im Handbuch schauen)
- Jumperung der Festplatte beachten (Master / Slave)
- Rechner einschalten

Gruß
Dunsti


----------



## foxx21 (23. November 2001)

dank dir,=!=!


----------



## Thug-Angel (27. März 2005)

Hab ebenfalls eine frage, hab meine festplatte in einen anderen rechner eingebaut, aber ich kann die nicht benutzen, der PC bootet hoch, er fährt nur "halb" hoch und dann kommt ein Bluescreen da steht irgendwas von fehler und wenn das öfters passiert dann solte man den PC neu installieren bzw. wenn das zum ersten mal passiert ist neu starten, ich habe die festplatte nicht formatiert, weil ich alle dateien noch brauche die auf dieser festplatte gespeichert sind weis jemand was ich da machen soll

Danke im vorraus.

mfg
Thug-Angel


----------



## BuelentAyyuece (29. März 2005)

Hallo Thug-Angel,

Also, *nicht* formatieren, dann sind die Daten weg!

Falls Du Win-XP hast, versuch mal folgendes:

1. XP CD ins CD-Laufwerk und von CD aus booten und warten bis eine Menü mit 3 Wahlmöglichkeiten erscheint
2. Danach *R* für Reperatur eingeben, warten bis *C:\WINDOWS>* erscheint. Dann nacheinander
3. *FIXMBR C:* 
4. *FIXBOOT C:* 
5. *COPY x:\I386\NTLDR C:*
6. *COPY x:\I386\NTDETECT.COM C:*
Ersetze das x in den Befehlen 5 und 6 durch den Buchstaben deines CD-ROM-Laufwerks.

Wenn Du Win-98, 2. Ed. hast, kannst Du auch dies neu installieren, ohne Deine Daten zu verlieren. Er fragt DIch, ob er alte System speichern soll. Hier musst Du *Ja* sagen, oder macht es liber mit jemandem zusammen, der sich damit gut auskennt!

Viel erfolg!


----------



## Thug-Angel (29. März 2005)

Danke werde mal probieren!


----------

